# Which Brahms Symphony Are You?



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.gotoquiz.com/what_brahms_symphony_are_you


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I came out the "Second Symphony".

I have no problem with that. 

Da Da DEEEEEEE Da Da DA DA..... :trp:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The truth is that we're all more like Vivaldi's concertos - just one of the countless in the crowd, special/distinguishable only for people who have been listening to us day after day for many years because they can't afford/somehow don't think of getting recording of better one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This is an interesting idea. I ended up being the 4th symphony, which is my favorite symphony by him, and 2nd was next most compatible, which is also my second favorite.  I guess it was a good quiz, at least for me.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I got the 1st Symphony (52%), now I just need to listen to it!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Got the 4th. Apparently that's a good thing, according to Brahms fans. Second place was the 3rd, which I was rooting for cuz that one's my favorite


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried the Quiz but like always, I can never complete them & have to give up...because if I can't answer either truthfully & accurately, I just _cannot_ continue. So many of the responses weren't sufficiently accurate so I couldn't see any point in choosing them....but I do wish that I could?! Help!...will I ever get a question & answer test completed before I die?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

First Symphony!

Which is perfect because that has always been my favorite one


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Your Result: You are the First Symphony! 42%

You aspire to greatness and always give it your best effort no matter the endeavor. This perfectionist tendency earns you much respect and admiration, except from whom you most desperately need it: yourself. At times you could benefit from a little relaxation, or perhaps some downright laziness, but you get more satisfaction from hard work. Congratulations!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"None of the above." Lol.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

No.2.
But I wonder with question 3: How would you describe your behavior when you first wake up in the morning?
I assume the "You spend your time trying to distinguish between your dreams and reality" is supposed to be number 4, but I don't really see it.


----------



## shed (Dec 18, 2011)

That is a classic third symphony worldview.


----------



## shed (Dec 18, 2011)

Aramis said:


> The truth is that we're all more like Vivaldi's concertos - just one of the countless in the crowd, special/distinguishable only for people who have been listening to us day after day for many years because they can't afford/somehow don't think of getting recording of better one.


That is a classic third symphony worldview. First symphony-types can't post properly.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Symphony no 4: 'You are histrionic and hysterical, but deep down you are a compassionate and caring person, and do a lot of thinking as to how you could help others. Yet because of your over-the-top personality, people often respond negatively to you, although you intentions are quite sincere. Congratulations!'

Aaagh! I object very strongly to being called histrionic and hysterical. AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

1st Symphony 70%

You aspire to greatness and always give it your best effort no matter the endeavor. This perfectionist tendency earns you much respect and admiration, except from whom you most desperately need it: yourself. At times you could benefit from a little relaxation, or perhaps some downright laziness, but you get more satisfaction from hard work. Congratulations!

And I can't post properly? Hmm!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Third Symphony* here.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> Symphony no 4: 'You are histrionic and hysterical, but deep down you are a compassionate and caring person, and do a lot of thinking as to how you could help others. Yet because of your over-the-top personality, people often respond negatively to you, although you intentions are quite sincere. Congratulations!'
> 
> Aaagh! I object very strongly to being called histrionic and hysterical. AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!


I also object; you are anything but histrionic! If anyone were to be classified with such pejorative type adjectives, I would far more "fit the bill" than you!


----------

